
Let's Encrypt: Free validating SSL certs for everyone - j0rd
Shopify just rolled out free SSL certs for all it&#x27;s customers. I was curious how they did this, and then figured out it was using Let&#x27;s Encrypt. Something I&#x27;ve personally never heard of.<p>Links:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shopify.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;73511365-all-shopify-stores-now-use-ssl-encryption-everywhere<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;letsencrypt.org&#x2F;2015&#x2F;12&#x2F;03&#x2F;entering-public-beta.html<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Let%27s_Encrypt
======
_jomo
Let's Encrypt has been discussed on HN many times [0]. It's great to see
Shopify using it. I'd love to see GitHub pages using Let's Encrypt as well.

0:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=letsencrypt&sort=byPopularity&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=letsencrypt&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

